# Just a nymph



## Nerdomancer (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey yall, I'm Nerdomancer and I currently do not own any mantids. I kept a wild caught European mantis as a kid, but I'm not sure how great a keeper I was .

I'm strongly considering getting my first(ish) mantis here, but I'm a little intimidated by all the info out there. I'm really hoping to get pointed towards some good info for a beginner.

How vital is climate control and how much does that vary between species? Are some more tolerant than others?

Would you recommend any particular species for a beginner? Should I get an adult or just a nymph?

I see conflicting information on handling your mantis. Some sources say they love to be handled. Others that you should avoid doing so. What gives?

Anywho, I'm excited to start this adventure and thanks in advanced for any help!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2022)

welcome, go with the ghost, it is a really neat mantis and a nymph is fine, they are a good beginner mantis.


----------



## agent A (Sep 15, 2022)

my recommendation for beginners is _Creobroter_
ghosties r good too honestly but a little more picky about food


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 15, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> How vital is climate control and how much does that vary between species? Are some more tolerant than others?


Generally speaking, the more expensive the species, the more picky they are about climate conditions.


Nerdomancer said:


> Would you recommend any particular species for a beginner? Should I get an adult or just a nymph?


I'd go with Rebecca's or Alex's recommendations. You never know how much life is left in an adult.


Nerdomancer said:


> I see conflicting information on handling your mantis. Some sources say they love to be handled. Others that you should avoid doing so. What gives?


Insects are incapable of affection. Some might tolerate handling, but none of them like it. You might be able to condition a mantis, if it learns to associate handling with food. You'd have to reward it each time you pick it up.


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 17, 2022)

Wow, thank guys. That really helps a lot. I'm pretty intimidated by climate control, especially with these fairly small species. I know that the encloser should be around 2x the mantid's length wide and 3x tall, but that makes for a pretty small encloser. How avoid overheating something so small? Will there be room for hygrometer/thermometer probes? How do you keep a high humidity while also making sure to properly ventilate?


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 17, 2022)

Oh also, do I need permits for these insects in the US, since they're not native? If so, how difficult is that to get?


----------



## agent A (Sep 17, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Wow, thank guys. That really helps a lot. I'm pretty intimidated by climate control, especially with these fairly small species. I know that the encloser should be around 2x the mantid's length wide and 3x tall, but that makes for a pretty small encloser. How avoid overheating something so small? Will there be room for hygrometer/thermometer probes? How do you keep a high humidity while also making sure to properly ventilate?


ok lemme start by saying that the size of the animal is not a proxy for the level of "climate control" they need. You can have a giant species that inhabits a range the size of the state of Rhode Island in a super tropical location that has adapted to survive in a super narrow range of temperature/humidity and you can have a tiny species found throughout a wide geographic area that can tolerate a lot more in terms of conditions
there's also a microclimate aspect here you will want to consider. if you have an area with a forest and a meadow, the meadow will be warmer and drier than the forest because of the sun exposure
my recommendation for properly heating and humidifying stuff is lots of air space. air buffers from sudden changes in temp/humidity
also, don't get too focused on humidity. I recommend focusing on internal hydration of the insect, as that is FAR more essential. They can't absorb moisture from the air
temps in the mid-upper 70s are fine for most species. species that do better in the low 90s are _Blepharopsis mendica _and _Pseudocreobotra wahlergii, _and perhaps _Popa spurca_


Nerdomancer said:


> Oh also, do I need permits for these insects in the US, since they're not native? If so, how difficult is that to get?


technically yes, but it isn't strictly enforced at all


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 17, 2022)

agent A said:


> ok lemme start by saying that the size of the animal is not a proxy for the level of "climate control" they need. You can have a giant species that inhabits a range the size of the state of Rhode Island in a super tropical location that has adapted to survive in a super narrow range of temperature/humidity and you can have a tiny species found throughout a wide geographic area that can tolerate a lot more in terms of conditions
> there's also a microclimate aspect here you will want to consider. if you have an area with a forest and a meadow, the meadow will be warmer and drier than the forest because of the sun exposure
> my recommendation for properly heating and humidifying stuff is lots of air space. air buffers from sudden changes in temp/humidity
> also, don't get too focused on humidity. I recommend focusing on internal hydration of the insect, as that is FAR more essential. They can't absorb moisture from the air
> ...


Thanks for the response, agent A.

Maybe I wasn't clear with the climate control question. I know I need to control the climate regardless of the mantis' size. My concern is that the relatively small size of the enclosure will pose a difficulty. It seems like everything I'm seeing as far as lamps, mats, etc are designed/intended for a larger reptile enclosure or something like that. Do you have any recommendations as far as methods to heat a smaller enclosure? Sorry if this is a stupid question or I'm just missing something.


----------



## Nerdomancer (Sep 17, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Thanks for the response, agent A.
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear with the climate control question. I know I need to control the climate regardless of the mantis' size. My concern is that the relatively small size of the enclosure will pose a difficulty. It seems like everything I'm seeing as far as lamps, mats, etc are designed/intended for a larger reptile enclosure or something like that. Do you have any recommendations as far as methods to heat a smaller enclosure? Sorry if this is a stupid question or I'm just missing something.


By lots of air space, do you mean like put the lamp further from the enclosure?


----------



## The Wolven (Sep 18, 2022)

Do you live in a house/apartment with a thermostat? There's your climate control for a starter mantis. Honestly, if you're getting a smaller mantis, you just need a 32 oz deli cup and a fabric lid. Unless you're wanting a terriarium, save yourself the money. There are some advanced species that require a higher temperature. However, a lot of mantises are perfectly fine at room temperature. A good beginner like a Carolina or Ghost will be fine. I believe you may be over thinking this.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 18, 2022)

to answer the question on moisture, He means to mist it daily or every other day so the mantis can drink.


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> By lots of air space, do you mean like put the lamp further from the enclosure?


yea. like don't put a ****ing heat lamp 3 inches above a cup. Instead, use a grow tent or a large plastic bin or box you heated up with like heat tape (I LOVE HEAT TAPE) and put your cups within that


----------



## Introvertebrate (Sep 18, 2022)

agent A said:


> ................I LOVE HEAT TAPE...........................


Do you use it with a thermostat?


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2022)

Introvertebrate said:


> Do you use it with a thermostat?


YES
I buy the inexpensive ones here:








BN-LINK Digital Heat Mat Thermostat Controller for Seed Germination, Reptiles and Brewing, 40-108°F


BN-LINK Digital Heat Mat Thermostat Controller For Seed Germination Reptiles And Brewing 40-108 F




www.bn-link.com


----------



## Sarah K (Sep 19, 2022)

Nerdomancer said:


> Thanks for the response, agent A.
> 
> Maybe I wasn't clear with the climate control question. I know I need to control the climate regardless of the mantis' size. My concern is that the relatively small size of the enclosure will pose a difficulty. It seems like everything I'm seeing as far as lamps, mats, etc are designed/intended for a larger reptile enclosure or something like that. Do you have any recommendations as far as methods to heat a smaller enclosure? Sorry if this is a stupid question or I'm just missing something.


I use a typical 40 watt Incandescent Light Bulb In a desk lamp next to an enclosure, if a little heat is needed. You are right things designed for reptiles to create heat are probably too strong.


----------



## agent A (Sep 19, 2022)

Sarah K said:


> I use a typical 40 watt Incandescent Light Bulb In a desk lamp next to an enclosure, if a little heat is needed. You are right things designed for reptiles to create heat are probably too strong.


I disagree. There are plenty of reptiles that live in the same ecosystems as various mantises, but then again, microclimates!!


----------

